
Anonymous Threatens To Shut Down Internet Next Month - SkippyZA
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Anonymous-Hactivist-UDP-packets-DNS-Servers-shut-down-the-web,news-14201.html
======
SkippyZA
I will believe it when it happens. They made a promise to bring down Facebook
in November last year, which as I had assumed from the beginning, was just
them blowing hot air.

------
Verbel
I agree with skippyZa, its just boasting to get attention.

